# 622 tv2 volume over coax



## Arlen (Aug 22, 2006)

I upgraded my 921 to a vip622 recently, and thanks to the advice on this forum it has gone smoothly for the most part. However, there is one quirk that I am hoping someone here can help remedy. It concerns volume levels from the TV2 Out that is distributed via RG6 coax cable to other TV's in the house.

In a search of the archives I see that this issue was brought up by someone else, but apparently not solved, in a previous thread named "VIP622 TV2 Volume Over Coax". Basically, the volume at the remote TV's connected to the TV2 Out is low. When the volume of any of the the remote TV's is set to max, the volume barely reaches acceptable levels. This is tolerable in every room except our exercise room, where the noise of the equipment drowns out the TV. Does anyone know a cure for this? Are there audio amplifiers that can be attached to the system, or just to the exercise room TV, that will boost the volume?

I had a similar problem with my 921, especially on movie channels like HBO, but not as bad as this. (When my cable company signal is sent through the same coax system instead of the 622 signal, the volume is fine.)

Thanks in advance for any advice you can share.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Same experience here. Mine seems to be much quieter on OTA TV than it is on the dish channels. I haven't heard of any solutions. Supposedly, there was a fix for it contained in one of the OTA's, but bugger all if I can tell a difference.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's really strange, as my TV2 coax out volume is fine. Are you using Air mode or Cable mode for your TV2 out? I'm using Cable mode, channel 75, and my television volume connected to TV2 is set at about 1/4 of max, and that's a little loud.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My TV2 volume is alright. I wouldn't complain if they did add a little more gain.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

TV2 Volume most of the time is fine. At times it gets weak and scratchy though, then fixes itself!


----------



## Arlen (Aug 22, 2006)

Mark, mine is set up similar to yours. TV2 Out is set to Cable mode, and I'm using channel 80--which on my system has free channels on either side of it, as recommended. For grins, I just tried it the other way: Air mode, using channel 30. No difference in volume.

Mind you, the volume is not so low you can't hear it comfortably if you're sitting close by and nothing else is making noise. But if you're across the room, or there is other noise in the room, then you can't turn it up enough to compensate. It's the same for 4 TV's in different rooms. If I run my cable signal through the cable (via a 2-way switch), then I have to turn the volume down like you said to maybe 1/4 max.

Maybe what I need is some sort of amplifier for just that room. Is there such a thing? Something that would boost the incoming audio signal? Or, some (hopefully inexpensive) receiver/amplifier with a coax input to drive separate (cheap) speakers, and a video output to the TV?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You can buy your own external modulator and feed it from the AV jacks for TV2. You can even run the signal through an external amp there if needed. To fix just one room you would need a tuner as well. Perhaps a VCR tuned to your TV2 output channel with the audio running into a sound system or via an amp to a new modulator?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> You can buy your own external modulator and feed it from the AV jacks for TV2. You can even run the signal through an external amp there if needed. To fix just one room you would need a tuner as well. Perhaps a VCR tuned to your TV2 output channel with the audio running into a sound system or via an amp to a new modulator?


I too have noticed lower audio on the RF to TV2. I have to turn my TV2 volume up to about 80% of its max to be adequate. Sometimes I like to watch what is on TV1 on my TV2 by changing to a different modulated channel. I'm not sure your suggestion would allow this.

NB: the problem is NOT fixed and is still a bug sitting out there.....


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> You can buy your own external modulator


I appreciate the suggestion, but that's really not a solution. If they have included a feature for the unit, it should work. I shouldn't have to buy something else to make up for what isn't functioning properly.

I've tried this with two completely different TV's (sizes and manufacturers) and had the same results, so I know it's not me.

Michael


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

I have mine set for Antenna channel 34 and have it split out to two separate TV's and they both have the same volume levels as the OTA analog stations on the TV's.

Just for testing purposed, have you tried hooking up a TV write next to the Vip622 and switch between the modulated signal and the RCA outputs for TV2. 

That way you should be able to determine if the problem is with the modulator.

My first receiver had a squealing distortion coming from the left speaker of the modulated signal. I had to get the box replaced. The regular volume was real low when it sounded like a frightened pig


----------



## suhr (Aug 30, 2006)

FYI, I just had the 622 installed in my house and I've got the same exact issue. TV2 is almost silent unless the TV volume is maxed out. I've tried both Cable and Air settings.


----------



## Arlen (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been sidetracked by other pressing projects lately, but I'm going to come back to this shortly. I'll post about what I find. In the meantime, if anyone else has any good ideas, it would be great to hear them.


----------



## suhr (Aug 30, 2006)

stol said:


> Just for testing purposed, have you tried hooking up a TV write next to the Vip622 and switch between the modulated signal and the RCA outputs for TV2.
> 
> That way you should be able to determine if the problem is with the modulator.


I'm going to give this a shot today... I'll post the results.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## suhr (Aug 30, 2006)

OK... I just hooked up another tv right next to the box and compared TV2 RCA out directly with modulated output, and modulated output is approximately 75% quieter. I'm guessing this is not normal.
Any thoughts?


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

suhr said:


> OK... I just hooked up another tv right next to the box and compared TV2 RCA out directly with modulated output, and modulated output is approximately 75% quieter. I'm guessing this is not normal.
> Any thoughts?


It might be the reasoning you need to get Dish to send you a new box. Volume level is very subjective, but by using the same TV on the same channel......maybe...


----------



## suhr (Aug 30, 2006)

stol said:


> It might be the reasoning you need to get Dish to send you a new box. Volume level is very subjective, but by using the same TV on the same channel......maybe...


They're coming out Monday to check it out. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Arlen (Aug 22, 2006)

I just did the same test, with a similar result.

I also tested to see if the volume was about the same through the modulated output whether it was connected to the (longer) cable and connections running through my house to the TV in another room; or to a short RG6 cable between the receiver and TV moved to the same room. There was no difference, as measured by a decibel meter. Therefore the low volume is not due to the cabling and connections running from one room to another, but is a function of the modulated coax output on the receiver itself.

Suhr, please let us know what the Dish people say about this.


----------



## suhr (Aug 30, 2006)

Arlen said:


> I just did the same test, with a similar result.
> 
> I also tested to see if the volume was about the same through the modulated output whether it was connected to the (longer) cable and connections running through my house to the TV in another room; or to a short RG6 cable between the receiver and TV moved to the same room. There was no difference, as measured by a decibel meter. Therefore the low volume is not due to the cabling and connections running from one room to another, but is a function of the modulated coax output on the receiver itself.
> 
> Suhr, please let us know what the Dish people say about this.


Well, the tech who came out had very little experience with the 622, so I ended up doing a good bit of the testing myself. However, I was able to swap my box with another new 622 and test again, and the problem was the same on the new unit. Volume is very low on TV2 RF.
He did mention that they've just gone through training on a new line amplifier that they'll be installing to boost the signal on the home distribution RF, but I'm not entirely convinced that that'll fix this particular problem. He marked me down to be one of the first people to get one of these when they come in, so I'll let you know what happens with that.
I may just investigate some way to distribute audio from the TV2 RCA's, maybe through some kind of 900MHz wireless system.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

suhr said:


> Well, the tech who came out had very little experience with the 622, so I ended up doing a good bit of the testing myself. However, I was able to swap my box with another new 622 and test again, and the problem was the same on the new unit. Volume is very low on TV2 RF.
> He did mention that they've just gone through training on a new line amplifier that they'll be installing to boost the signal on the home distribution RF, but I'm not entirely convinced that that'll fix this particular problem. He marked me down to be one of the first people to get one of these when they come in, so I'll let you know what happens with that.
> I may just investigate some way to distribute audio from the TV2 RCA's, maybe through some kind of 900MHz wireless system.


Boosting the signal on the RF will not increase the volume. He is giving you a load.


----------



## suhr (Aug 30, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Boosting the signal on the RF will not increase the volume. He is giving you a load.


That's what I figured.

Came up with my own fix: bought a Monster Cables RF Modulator on clearance at Target for $15, hooked up the TV2 RCA outputs to the modulator inputs, connected the output coax to the house's coax. Tuned remote sets to channel 3. Volume on remote sets is now loud and clear.


----------



## Arlen (Aug 22, 2006)

Suhr, thanks for posting your solution. I've been distracted by other things lately, but I solved my problem by following your example. In my case, I used the RF modulator contained in a Radio Shack 4-Way Automatic Stereo A/V Selector, because I also wanted to use its built-in switch to send various sources throughout the house. I connected the RCA outputs from the ViP622 TV2 Out to the inputs of the A/V Selector, and coax cable to the output of the unit. The volume is much louder now on the TV's in other parts of the house.


----------

